# My single guppy



## deenalove

Can guppies get lonely? I have one under an inch in length in a 1g. I saved him from the feeders my hubby gave our oscars. He seems lonely, I want to move him to the tank with our Mollies but they are 2 inches or so, and I am afraid they will eat him. Please help me


----------



## jrman83

Is he adult size? If he is, they won't bother him. If he is a baby and more than 2 wks old I don't think the Mollies will mess with him then either.


----------



## mk4gti

I keep a single guppy in my 5 gallon shrimp farm.


----------



## deenalove

not sure how old it is, def over a week. he is about 3/4 an inch if that. He is just sitting on the bottom of his tank not wanting to do anything. When he swims, he seems to go with the current


----------



## jrman83

If he is that big he should be okay to move. Although, women aren't well known for knowing differences between 1/4", 1/2", 3/4", etc.... Not to sound sexist. Just speaking of the ones I have been associated with. Don't shoot me!!


----------



## deenalove

jrman83 said:


> If he is that big he should be okay to move. Although, women aren't well known for knowing differences between 1/4", 1/2", 3/4", etc.... Not to sound sexist. Just speaking of the ones I have been associated with. Don't shoot me!!


HAHAHA well THIS woman, def DOES NOT know the diff lol. That's why I asked my husband


----------



## jrman83

HA...knew it, LOL.


----------



## deenalove

lol shush. Well he IS indeed small. Looks like he an fit in the mouth of the Mollies


----------



## chris oe

Hi, my name is Chris. Guppies don't get lonely, not really. He will probably look for females periodically, but when he doesn't find any he probably goes back to looking for food. On some level he probably is glad he has managed to chase away all the rival males and is just waiting for the females to arrive, but as long as he's got enough food and good water quality he's not frustrated. 

I suspect he could probably hold his own amongst the mollies. Some people have actually had breeding occur between mollies and guppies - the offspring are called "gollies" I believe. You may not want this, though. If he's this small, you may just want to feed him and wait for him to grow a bit. He should get to be at least another half inch larger, if that will make you feel like he would hold his own better amongst the giants, perhaps that's best.


----------

